# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 34 )



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

*How many different species of wood do you have in your shop?*
*



*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.
Primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and you too...


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2016)

About time Marc!!!!

I'd say about 25. Probably 85% of what I have is Mesquite, Maple, Red and White Oak and Walnut. Smaller quantities of the rest. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 21, 2016)

It's about time you got up and posted the question!
I have many, I couldn't even begin to list them all, mostly domestic woods from the U.S. but I have been adding exotics thanks to wood barter.
But I have to say that the woods I harvest locally and air dry are my favorites. There's just something about making something from start to finish, the start being harvesting and milling green wood and drying it. I also think that air dried woods are easier to machine and work although I don't actually have any kind of scientific proof of that, it's just a feel. Still trying to score a couple of nice sycamore logs, they seem to elude me. I do like the look of quarter sawn sycamore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have absolutely no clue....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Sorry, sorry, The grandkid stayed over another night, and we had to sit and have some breakfast and watch the good old scooby doo cartoons....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 21, 2016)

Not counting different blanks hoarded away, I'd say 5-6 species that I have any amount of.
I couldn't try to guess all of the species that I've got in trades and gifts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> *How many different species of wood do you have in your shop?*
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This can't be a serious question. Might as well ask _"Hey how many leaves are on that big maple tree over there?"_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Boy, what a tough crowd this morning....

 post up a question already!!!

Wake up!!

Shirley this can't be serious.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 21, 2016)

1 species. Oak and pine

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 21, 2016)

10 maybe 20. I used to have more but I seem to be obsessing on Florida woods now, especially the Jamaican Dogwood. Had anyone noticed?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> 10 maybe 20. I used to have more but I seem to be obsessing on Florida woods now, especially the Jamaican Dogwood. Had anyone noticed?



Les, is that Mesquite I sent you sitting there abandoned and forgotten? Tony


----------



## CWS (Aug 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> This can't be a serious question. Might as well ask _"Hey how many leaves are on that big maple tree over there?"_


Just for the record witch Maple tree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Tclem said:


> 1 species. Oak and pine



I see someone also needs to learn how to count.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I see someone also needs to learn how to count.....


His shoes were on

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> His shoes were on



C'mon Mike, you know they don't wear shoes there!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 21, 2016)

Not sure I want to even try counting... 

If you want to talk just lumber - boards - then probably about 15 to 20 different species.

If you want to talk about turning stock and pen blanks and a small pile of miscellaneous veneer pieces - I'm not even going to try and hazard a guess!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2016)

CWS said:


> Just for the record witch Maple tree.



Never heard of witch maple. Witch hazel yes but no witch maple.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 21, 2016)

Probably 50 or more, haven't counted lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2016)

Tony said:


> About time Marc!!!!
> 
> I'd say about 25. Probably 85% of what I have is Mesquite, Maple, Red and White Oak and Walnut. Smaller quantities of the rest. Tony



After SWAT next weekend, I think this number will be significantly higher! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 21, 2016)

Just finished counting. 1,476,548,786 and 1/3rd.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Just finished counting. 1,476,548,786 and 1/3rd.


aaaa Put the chamber pot back on...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Just finished counting. 1,476,548,786 and 1/3rd.



No fair you must've counted by twos to get done that fast.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> No fair you must've counted by twos to get done that fast.....


No I counted by 7 2/7. A lot faster

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Turning stock I have more than 60 species, flatwork less than 10. I tend to be a collector (hoarder) of wood... Now I need to make something! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2016)

Tclem said:


> No I counted by 7 2/7. A lot faster


Where did the 7 come from, i thought you only had 6 toes per foot?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 21, 2016)

Tony said:


> Les, is that Mesquite I sent you sitting there abandoned and forgotten? Tony


No I have used the heck out of it on the one project. I am saving the rest of the board I have for more reinforcement rings on shells I turn thin. I am. Very slowly getting some hardware turned. I may break down and buy the hardware for the Mesquite shell. It is one of my best.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 21, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> *How many different species of wood do you have in your shop?*
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Are you nuts!! I've no clue. Do we count the wood dust particles that's collected in the rafters for every species we've worked on the past umpteen years??!!
Now you're gonna have all us wood nerds losin sleep tonight thinking about it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 21, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Where did the 7 come from, i thought you only had 6 toes per foot?


What's the difference. 6 toes 7 toes. It's all the same

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 21, 2016)

Two

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Brink said:


> Two



Are you commenting on Tony's above post, or my question....
Either way...its funny...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I see someone also needs to learn how to count.....


Marc, give the guy a break.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

I have 2 kinds of wood in my shop, Koa and other stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 21, 2016)

my log pile has pecan, walnut, mesquite, olive, cedar, juniper, pine, eucalyptus, acacia, sycamore, cottonwood, palo verde, butternut, salt cedar, mulberry, ash, oak, fir, maple and probably 2 or 3 others. 
around 20 ish

pretty light compared to some here in the 60's count range. guess i better get busy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Are you commenting on Tony's above post, or my question....
> Either way...its funny...



Both

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 22, 2016)

So far I think I've seen Brink use Oak and Walnut, I guess that is it. Minimalist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 22, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> So far I think I've seen Brink use Oak and Walnut, I guess that is it. Minimalist.



The stools he's doing now are Cherry if I remember right. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tclem said:


> No I counted by 7 2/7. A lot faster


Where did the 7 come from, i thought you only had 6 toes per foot?


Blueglass said:


> So far I think I've seen Brink use Oak and Walnut, I guess that is it. Minimalist.



and maple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh so only 2 varieties in the shop but how many stickered in the yard?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 22, 2016)

Right now? None. I don't have a shop. Ready to put into the shop? It depends. If we don't count the many varieties of pen and other turning blanks, 5 or 6. Oak, maple, cherry, bubinga, poplar mostly. Maybe small bits of some others, but that's about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

